# Tang Band W1-1070SE 1" Full Range Driver



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

Let me start by saying that these are subjective impressions through listening only. I dont have the technical skill or equipment to provide graphs or educated data. I waited to purchase these for a long time only because there was not alot of user info on these and they didnt look that great on paper. I received these about a week ago and installed them on Wednesday of this week. When i first picked up the box(about 1.5"x1.5"x 1.5"deep) it was heavy for its size. I opened the box to find a nifty little metal dome driver. It does appear to be a tad on the cheaply made side only because of the square plastic mounting flange, but its got good weight. If you own an xA, this speaker will fit in the sail panel hole and be held by friction. On the PE website, the specs read from 170-20k hz, but reading closer, this range is recommended for 15 watts or less. If you bump up the crossover point to 250hz and up, it will take up to 40 watts rms. I spoke to a PE tech and was advised to use at least a 1khz crossover point. I finally went with a 1700hz crossover and they sounded wonderful. I even tried them down to 1100 and they performed very well without the slightest bit of harshness. The blend very well with the mids I have lowpassed at 2.9khz. I will admit that the only real bit of harshness was during the breakin period in the car of about 2-3 days. After that period though, the upper mids and highs were smooth and pleasing to the ear. I ran them through the paces with "the best of Sade" and some "Lynnyrd Skynnyrd" and other older bands and some contemporary bands and was very pleased with how they handled high volume and midrange to highrange notes.Im sorry I dont have install pics as they are only placed in the sails. If you are curious to try something that's an alternative to traditional large format tweeters that will play low or even small format tweeters that will play low, try these out. And, at only 12$ per theyre worth a shot. Thanks for your time.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Trying new things is fun, especially when the parts are fairly cheap....They look pretty nice to me...do you have any FR charts? I'm curious to see how well they do across the board. I'm still running some home audio large format tweets that are crossed around 1700-1800hz and do great but I'm always looking for something...else 

I bought some TB 1" tweets last year for $14each and still haven't gotten around to installing them but that's going to change now that winter's coming down south...

Jeremy


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

im sorry, unfortunately i dont have any fr graphs. there arent any on the PE website? i can say that they tend to get a bit slim on the top end off-axis. but they are still able to be heard well, its just they arent as in your face as some are when off-axis.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

You're right, forgot about PE's spec links...BTW, where in TX? I was raised in Bryan/College Station(Go Aggies  )

Jeremy


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Niceguy so are u running a tweet with these mids? i have a 88 civic 4dr and something this small would work for me as far as a mid/tweet combo in my a-pillar or would i be better off just running these by themselves along with a 6.5"-7" midbass?

thx,


Micheal


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

niceguy said:


> You're right, forgot about PE's spec links...BTW, where in TX? I was raised in Bryan/College Station(Go Aggies  )
> 
> Jeremy


san antonya/converse area.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Mybad niceguy, my last question was intended for cadaver not u, hey Cadaver are u running a rweet with these mids or should a tweet be ran with these? i'm lookin for a small format mid to go in my a-pillar along with a tweet if need be or can these work with a midbass alone?



thx,


Mike


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Does that model civic not have door speaker cutouts or are you going 3 way or something? If I understood you, you're wanting a tweet and small mid in the a pillar....


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

yes thats correct i have room in my door for a mid and tweet but was thinkin about goin apillar for the mid & tweet for a 3 way set up. Or do u suggest i just go 2-way? and if i do go 2-way would these tang bang give me the highs i need?




thx,


Mike


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

sqguy said:


> yes thats correct i have room in my door for a mid and tweet but was thinkin about goin apillar for the mid & tweet for a 3 way set up. Or do u suggest i just go 2-way? and if i do go 2-way would these tang bang give me the highs i need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly, these can be run from 1k up and do perform well as tweets. no harshnes at all. try them two way first and see how you like them. after listening to them in a two way, i gave up any ideas of an active 3way front.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh ok cool, now tell what mid would u recommend to use with these? also what would be the recommended wattage should i go with? i have a ESX Q60.4 4 ch amp or a ESX Q120.4 to use would either of these be too much power for them?


thx


Mike


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Aug 26, 2005)

Those look just like the drivers built into many of the portable ipod speakers. There are some that sound merely average, but there are models with multiple drivers (4 or more) that actually put out some very impressive sound... 

I have a Precision Power MaxxBass car audio processor that would probably work very well with these. If I recall correctly, there was a name brand company who put out a set of portable ipod speakers that used MaxxBass technology and these 1" drivers in conjunction. It was the first time I accepted the fact that good sound could come from such small speakers! 

Those of you who experiment with this driver, please give your impressions! Some in-depth testing would be interesting.


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

sqguy said:


> Oh ok cool, now tell what mid would u recommend to use with these? also what would be the recommended wattage should i go with? i have a ESX Q60.4 4 ch amp or a ESX Q120.4 to use would either of these be too much power for them?
> 
> 
> thx
> ...


i really would not be the guy to ask about mids, but fwiw, i have the gw-s650-8 and im happy with them. i have 30 watts going to mine with the gain down and they do fine. i would prolly do the 120.4(let me guess 60x4 rms for this one?) so you could get at least 30 watts constant. let me know how it works out.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Well the 120.4 is actually 120x4 rms so its better to use the 60.4 instead. so what mids are u running with yours? and how low did u cross yours over/



thx,

Micheal


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

sqguy said:


> Well the 120.4 is actually 120x4 rms so its better to use the 60.4 instead. so what mids are u running with yours? and how low did u cross yours over/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from what ive heard, dependent on high you cross them, power isnt a concern. but to be safe, id stay with the 60x4. ive got mine crossed at about 1700 hz & up. my mids are 2900 down. im running the gw-s650-8.


----------

